# Bernie Rico JR 8-string V



## guitarplayerone (Jun 1, 2008)

:sigh:
we can always dream, can't we?


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 1, 2008)

The world needs it.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 1, 2008)

wait does that actually exist or is it a photoshop

either way god damn


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 1, 2008)

what's the scale length on that thing?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jun 1, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> wait does that actually exist or is it a photoshop
> 
> either way god damn



its photoshopped, but BCR will take orders for 8's. I saw the 4x3 headstock, and it just screamed to be messed with.

actual guitar: @ Boogiestreet.com

this one will be much, much more of a pain in the ass to turn into a believeable 8, and is more of my thing (superstrat) (w/ m8's and a kahler)


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 1, 2008)

Bernie told me he planned on making his 8's with a 27.5 " scale but would do 28 or anything a customer wanted upon request.

BTW why do you say 'we can always dream'? He can make those, and probably for about the same price as a J-Custom


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jun 1, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Bernie told me he planned on making his 8's with a 27.5 " scale but would do 28 or anything a customer wanted upon request.
> 
> BTW why do you say 'we can always dream'? He can make those, and probably for about the same price as a J-Custom



haha I know... I want to earn my money before I get the guitar comissioned... I'll order it, play my JC while I'm waiting, and sell it once I get the gutiar...

these are just way to sexy to pass up...


----------



## philkilla (Jun 1, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> BTW why do you say 'we can always dream'? He can make those, and probably for about the same price as a J-Custom


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats actually a really convincing photoshop, i would kill for that.......


----------



## Apophis (Jun 2, 2008)

That could be awesome


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Jun 2, 2008)

photo# or not...either way., this is fucking great


----------



## mickytee (Aug 24, 2009)

arrrrrrrrrrghhhhh!!!!!

*WHATS WITH THE OVER SIZED TREM CAVITIES?!?!?!?!?!!!!?!?!?!?!!!!
WHY CANT HE ROUTE THE TREM CAVITY TO FIT THE ACTUAL TREM?!?!?!!?!*

Bernie Rico Floyd Routing:





Normal Floyd Routing:





it looks really really tacky; just as if someone had shoved a OFR into a LFR routed guitar:
(OFR in LFR routed guitar)


----------



## Gitte (Aug 24, 2009)

holy shit this is a sick guitar!!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 24, 2009)

User01 said:


> arrrrrrrrrrghhhhh!!!!!
> 
> *WHATS WITH THE OVER SIZED TREM CAVITIES?!?!?!?!?!!!!?!?!?!?!!!!
> WHY CANT HE ROUTE THE TREM CAVITY TO FIT THE ACTUAL TREM?!?!?!!?!*
> ...


It's so big that if you want to put another trem in there you can without need of routing, as well as blocking and adjusting things


----------



## Crucified (Aug 24, 2009)

did everyone miss the fact that that is a non kahler trem? seriously. what is that. TELL ME now.


----------



## mickytee (Aug 24, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> It's so big that if you want to put another trem in there you can without need of routing, as well as blocking and adjusting things



thats a pathetic excuse/reason.

*they are custom guitars!* why would you chose a tremolo and then route the guitar to accomodate a trem you 'might' be getting in the future.
it makes no sense on a *custom* guitar. i (and im sure many others) would much rather enlarge the cavity when it comes to changing the trem instead of having it as an eyesore from day one.

it may be practical, however it sure is unsightly.
do you not agree?



Crucified said:


> did everyone miss the fact that that is a non kahler trem? seriously. what is that. TELL ME now.



its a licenced 7 string trem (just in case you didnt know...that eight is a photoshop)


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 24, 2009)

Crucified said:


> did everyone miss the fact that that is a non kahler trem? seriously. what is that. TELL ME now.


It's a photoshop ='(


----------



## Crucified (Aug 24, 2009)

sigh.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 24, 2009)

Those are some really good Photoshops, aside from having the highest string the same thickness as the lowest.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 24, 2009)

User01 said:


> thats a pathetic excuse/reason.
> 
> *they are custom guitars!* why would you chose a tremolo and then route the guitar to accomodate a trem you 'might' be getting in the future.
> it makes no sense on a *custom* guitar. i (and im sure many others) would much rather enlarge the cavity when it comes to changing the trem instead of having it as an eyesore from day one.



It's not your guitar... might as well get all fired up about it!   Way to bump a 3-month-old thread for the rant too, bonus points!!!!


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 24, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Way to bump a *15-month-old* thread for the rant too, bonus points!!!!



fixed...!


----------



## mickytee (Aug 24, 2009)

hahaha, sorry about bumping this thread, i hadnt realised it was old.

it came up under a google search of "8 string bernie rico"
i didnt really look at the date and time of the thread.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 25, 2009)

djohns74 said:


> fixed...!


----------



## arktan (Aug 25, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> It's not your guitar... might as well get all fired up about it!   Way to bump a 3-month-old thread for the rant too, bonus points!!!!



3 month old?


EDIT: DAMN!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 25, 2009)

Why does the addition of an extra string make a guitar any better?...

Just clarify this for me?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 25, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why does the addition of an extra string make a guitar any better?...
> 
> Just clarify this for me?



... Because it's more range, which is probably what the ERG guys are into? How does adding a FR to a guitar make it better? A volume knob? Coil tap? I could go on. It's just something that interests the 8 string guitarists.


----------



## flo (Aug 25, 2009)

He's right, 90% (or all?) guitar players would kill for a fiftie's Strat or Les Paul, but tastes and immagination are different and that's what makes life interesting, isn't it? 
Really convincing photoshop by the way! !..!


----------



## vlover (Aug 29, 2009)

Noice!


----------



## vlover (Aug 30, 2009)

Tastey, but I bet it would cost '5 large' for them to make.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 30, 2009)

BR's 8's look killer. That's a badass photoshop I might add.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 30, 2009)

vlover said:


> Tastey, but I bet it would cost '5 large' for them to make.



You'd be surprised, BRJ's aren't usually too expensive as long as you don't go for a bunch of look-oriented thinks (big maple tops, controls out the ass, super special pickups, unusual requests [I want dragon teeth for tuning knobs] are usually what jacks the price up.) Talk to a dealer if you're interested, Nick (Zimbloth) is one and he could more than likely give you a quote even if you're just curious


----------



## MTech (Aug 31, 2009)

vlover said:


> Tastey, but I bet it would cost '5 large' for them to make.



Depending on the bridge prob more around the $3k range for a neck thru.


----------



## Shad (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## guitarplayerone (Aug 31, 2009)

wow the flamed top really looks like that? that justifies the bump

is that yours?


----------



## Shad (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, it's my Vixen.
Awesome guitar, but Moser is my main 7string.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 1, 2009)

And as long as we're dreaming big let's scallop that neck. Yay!


----------



## damigu (Sep 2, 2009)

holy old thread, batman!

has BRJ made any vixen 8's in the 1.25 years since this photoshop?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

I would love to see an 8 string Jekkyl archtop with a different headstock.


----------

